# Painted brake calipers red!!



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Got round to painting my brake calipers red. 
They have come out well. Not the best really close up but froma distance look fine. 
£10 for a tin of paint and a couple hours graft and all done.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Without a photo I don't believe you. :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Here you go


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sukrw said:


> Here you go


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Cheers

I did the girlfriends scirocco with yellow paint. Looks nice against the blue. Been a busy boy today getting both cars done.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Everytime I thought about painting calipers with regular paint I was concernde about the fact that this paint is not suited to tolerate big temperature, and I think calipers can get a bit hot... Anyone has any experience?


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Shaninnik said:


> Everytime I thought about painting calipers with regular paint I was concernde about the fact that this paint is not suited to tolerate big temperature, and I think calipers can get a bit hot... Anyone has any experience?


There is lots of paint that is made specifically for painting calipers - you can even buy it in Halfords! I actually used spray paint as you get a better finish although there's a lot more prep work involved i.e. masking. I recently painted the calipers on my new TTS (The day I go it!) The calipers on the TTS are a lot bigger and have logos on though.
Oh and apparently brake calipers don't usually get too hot unless you do a track day or similar....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sukrw said:


> Not the best really close up but froma distance look fine.
> £10 for a tin of paint and a couple hours graft and all done.





sukrw said:


> Here you go





sukrw said:


> I did the girlfriends scirocco with yellow paint.


That is cringworthy embarrassing on so many levels. :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Shaninnik said:


> Everytime I thought about painting calipers with regular paint I was concerned about the fact that this paint is not suited to tolerate big temperature, and I think calipers can get a bit hot... Anyone has any experience?


On my first TT, I used enamel paint (Japlac or similar) for both the calipers and the 'hub' part of the brake disc. The paint was still good when I sold the car 2.5 years later and withstood a number of track days.


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

The paint I used is calipers paint so is good for the high temps. It's not dulux paint. It's just the small tin of paint is inside an empty dulux paint pot incase it got knocked over


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Haha lol, I suspected that  Have you painted rear calipers also? If yes, can you please post photo of it? I am having 4pot front red brembo installed in a couple of weeks, and I think if I should paint rear calipers red to match front...


----------

